# detailing course/tuition & PC/G200 purchase advice



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I've seen a few advertised on the web and wondered if they have been attended by anyone on here, and if so, did you find them worthwhile?

I want to get a PC or a Meg's G220, but don't know which is best? Some polishers are orbital and others are random throw (I think ?), and I want to find out which is the best one for me. I intend to use it on my own car and poss the family motor but really not on a regular basis.

Any advice on products - Swissvax, Zaino, Poorboys, Megs, Autoglym and others would be very helpful.
Polishing compounds to remove swirls, pad types and all that are also a bit of a mystery, so help there too would be very much appreciated.

Then where to buy, please ....so not much of an ask, really :wink:

Look forward to your comments, guys

stu


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

All your questions will be answered on www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi mate,
As J55 said, some ace guides on detailing world with links to suppliers too.
Rather than go the rather expensive pc/220 path, I opted for a cheap and chearful silverline da which set me back £20. I am a great believer in, you get what you pay for, but I wanted to start small and work my way up whilst learning along the way. 
Pads, well I have found the vag paint very hard and have worked up to a menz compounding pad with menz power gloss to get a good level of correction.
Menzerna do a starter polish kit for £20ish which is good stuff imo. Depends on your cars colour. Mine is silver, it has been worked through the menzerna range, dodo lime primed, chemical guys glazed, 2 x dodo light fantastic, 1 x colly 946 and finished with chemical guys qd. Well the missus said, "a full week of nights in the garage and the call doesnt look that much different". She is right as well but she didnt mention the lack of swirls. So if you have a dark car, results will be more rewarding imo.
Be careful, as J.I.T.B. once said to me," detailing world = retailing world :wink:

Simon


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Lots of info' on the web and you've beeen given links that'll point you in the right direction.

Only two types of powered polisher the dual action/random orbit type (the same thing really) and rotary polishers which are not recommended for the novice.

As for courses - I'd keep your money and spend a little of what you save on a few scrapyard panels. Those will be ideal to experiment on and refine your technique. 
I've met a few who've had the dubious benefit of a course of tuition and subsequently found they were not really any better off...still cra**ing themselves when they approached their car with a polisher. Only when they visited the scrapper they lost their fear and got to grips with what the polisher might do, did they build the confidence to tackle to their own paint.

You'll also, if you visit "retailing world", get bogged down with the choice of pads and products. 
Menzerna polishing products and Sonus or Meguiars pads are good solid choices. As for what to use after your car is polished (remember polishing is removal of defects and polishing products will provide no protection) will be down to your budget...something from Swissvax or the DoDo Juice range would be hard to beat.

Dave


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, plenty for me to go on. This Silverline item - is this ok for removing swirls and polishing? Does it take longer than the PC or G220, do you know? I did see lots of polishing machines between £20 and say £80, but am I right in thinking the PC or G220 will be way 'better' in some way ?

:? stu


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

stu_tt said:


> Thanks guys, plenty for me to go on. This Silverline item - is this ok for removing swirls and polishing? Does it take longer than the PC or G220, do you know? I did see lots of polishing machines between £20 and say £80, but am I right in thinking the PC or G220 will be way 'better' in some way ?
> 
> :? stu


Hi stu,

The Silverline is a rotary polisher, and not dual-action or random orbital. So, unless you're really confident with using the tool, I'd opt for the dual-action or random orbital to start with - it'll be great for building up your confidence first, and then maybe opting for the Silverline or better still, the Makita (more expensive though) at a later date.

As Dave said, you could always but a couple of scrap panels (make sure they come from Audi's so you have the same VAG paint) to practice on first, but to be honest you'd be VERY unlucky if you were to make ANY mistakes with the dual-action/random orbital polishers.

To summarise :

the Rotary polishers (Silverline/Makita) will be MUCH better at removing swirls, but also make it easier to make mistakes, so would need some practice on scrap panels first, just to build up your confidence and get a real 'feel' for the machine.

the G220 or PC (dual-action/random orbital) will be less effective and require more time to remove swirls, but they CAN do it and will take a real idiot to make any errors with.

Personally I'd recommend buying a PC or G220 and spend the money you'd spend on scrap panels, if purchasing the rotary, on decent polishing products.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

When I see people refering to Silverline DA's they're normally meaning this machine https://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php?store=&c1=&c2=121&sn=359762&setcurrency=y&code=USD

Pernoanlly I'd pay the extra and go the PC/G220/Kestral DA route


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

G220 for me, wouldnt use anything else! I am not professional, I have actually only used the machine 4 times without panels to practice on, and truse me when I say you really cannot go wrong!

Here is an example of using the G220 on black paint...

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=132329


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> stu_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, plenty for me to go on. This Silverline item - is this ok for removing swirls and polishing? Does it take longer than the PC or G220, do you know? I did see lots of polishing machines between £20 and say £80, but am I right in thinking the PC or G220 will be way 'better' in some way ?
> ...


Hi,
Mine is the silverline da NOT the rotary product code 280446. Have a look on detailing world in the machine polishing section, there is a massive post testing these. My friend has a pc (you need a transformer too as its 110v) and he trialled the machines side by side. It took a bit longer with the silverline but the same results could be achieved. Yes the silverline is cheap and nasty, cant touch the others for quality, but for a tool with 2yrs warranty that is only going to be used every blue moon it was worth the saving for me.
From the same thread (silverline da) clarke do a decent/affordable da which is a gr8 alternative which I may invest in myself.
So to summarise:
My mate Ste bought imported a pc, bought a tranny, selection of pads/menz compounds and has the full zaino range which I estimate at £350ish.
Me the total novice (who loses interest very easily) bought the silverline da, pads, menz trial kit, dodo stuff, glaze, dodo wax for £120ish.
TT is nearly defect free. Didnt want to remove too much topcoat on my 1st go. Very happy with my efforts.
Si
IDEA:If your not short of cash, buy both and test them side by side and do an ace write for the forum or the tt mag


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

hmmmm, looks like the G220 is the order of the day. I don't want to have to use a transformer as you do with the PC, and from what you all say the dual action/random orbitals are the safer options, if rather more expensive than the Silverline. Because I won't be doing this week in, week out, I want to feel confident that I won't ruin my paintwork. Amit's post showing his Merc after he used his G220 look superb and by his admission he's not a professional.

Thanks for your advice guys, really appreciated. Now I'm off to count my birthday money to see if I can get one.

Stu


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Hi,
> *Mine is the silverline da NOT the rotary* product code 280446. Have a look on detailing world in the machine polishing section, there is a massive post testing these. My friend has a pc (you need a transformer too as its 110v) and he trialled the machines side by side. It took a bit longer with the silverline but the same results could be achieved. Yes the silverline is cheap and nasty, cant touch the others for quality, but for a tool with 2yrs warranty that is only going to be used every blue moon it was worth the saving for me.
> From the same thread (silverline da) clarke do a decent/affordable da which is a gr8 alternative which I may invest in myself.
> So to summarise:
> ...


Ahaaa......the only Silverline I've ever used is the Rotary version - had a mate bring it over with the Makita before I spent my money on the rotary.

I stand corrected :wink:


----------

